# St Augustine's Hospital - Chartham, Kent.



## Ramsgatonian (Jul 11, 2011)

*About the Site*

St Augustine’s Hospital (1875–1993) was a psychiatric hospital in Chartham, Kent. It was founded as the second, or East, Kent County Asylum in 1872. In 1948 the hospital became part of the National Health Service and was renamed St Augustine's Hospital. St Augustine's Hospital closed in 1993 and the site is now occupied by housing, although a few of the original hospital buildings remain. The water tower and admin areas are still standing, but have been redeveloped. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St_Augustine%27s_Hospital,_Chartham - Look here for a full history.

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=51.244339&lon=1.036172&z=18.4&r=0&src=msa - Aerial view of derelict buildings. (Developed area with water tower and admin to the West).

Three of the derelict buildings are original Victorian hospital buildings, but the fourth building was a later addition, it was used as a school, and has about a dozen classrooms and a gymnasium.

*The Visit*

Yet another place within easy driving distance that I had never got round to doing. Having perfect weather and not much to do I decided to head over to Chartham to see this place finally. Inside it was, for lack of a better word, eerie. The natural decay is quite unique here. In the hallways of one of the Victorian buildings fiber-glass insulation hangs from the rafters and every last painted wall is peeling. There is no denying it is quite trashed, but the decay really made the visit worthwhile. Anyway, hope you enjoy my first black and white report! 

*Photographs*































































































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jul 11, 2011)

Ooops! Could an admin please change the title so it says 'Chartham', please? Thanks.


----------



## Yidio (Jul 12, 2011)

nice pics, i'd love to explore a hospital


----------

